# Water Heater



## moparman (Sep 9, 2008)

hi all . i have a 30bhds and i was getting it ready for the winter when i removed the panel for the water heater to move the levers for the water bypass i noticed the was only one valve it was on the lower cold line is this something new? or did they forget something .any help would be great thanks . ron plymouth ma.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

I think there is only 1 bypass valve on the newer models. Mine has 1 valve near the water heater.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have only one too. I think thier is a check valve up top to prevent pink stuff going in. I dont have any pink stuff in the HWH so I can only assume....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

1 valve on mine too.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

one valve as well, I wondered how they did that. I agree, probably a check valve.


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

I was curious as well even though I don't winterize. I checked it out this weekend and there is a check valve on the leaving side of the water heater. So only one valve is needed.

Michael


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The bypass is on the cold water side leading to the water heater. There is a check valve on the hot side to prevent liquids from entering the heater from the hot side. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10106 . James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As mentioned you are fine but to let everyone know there are actually two check valves. One on the inlet (between thew bypass and the inlet) to prevent hot water from backing up into the cold water side and one in the hot water outlet as part of the winterizing kit.


----------

